# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  R L Givens

## peteymando

Just curious how many Givens mandolins are around the Cafe.I will start off, A-6 Ser.#447 Completed 11-29-88

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

I have an A-something with #319 in pencil on the inside back. I ran into someone at Wintergrass a couple of years ago who had #320, every bit as ugly as mine.

----------


## addcourt

I have an F model #443 signed 10/18/88. Good volume, wonderful tone and playability that's outstanding. Has a great wheat straw peghead inlay and snowflakes on finger board. Nice tobacco burst finish. Signed under base side and has no adjustable trussrod. Love this mandolin!

----------


## Billy Mack

I have #645 signed 1/1/92. It is an A4.

----------


## Dave Reiner

I play #178 which I got a while back from Greg Boyd. #Traded it away for a few months, but bought it back because I missed its great tone and playability (and decent volume). #I'm playing it with TI medium strings or J74s. #What do you other folks use for strings?

Dave

----------


## mandolooter

I have an A6 made before he started numbering his mando's. Very sweet sound and altho the back wood is plain is does have some curl on the sides and neck. There are some pic's here on the board somewhere but sinece I love to show it off here's one more I took for the wintergrass tasting CD last year...

----------


## addcourt

Dave: I use J74s on mine and they seem best suited to it. That's a nice looking mandolin Mandolooter--mine has the two piece engraved original that's down to brass. Did you notice any difference with the Price?

----------


## odeman

I have my old "ODE" Tennessean mandolin that was built by Tut Taylor Music in Nashville back in the '70's. I understand that Bob Givens was working there at the time. My A-O snakehead model has that distinctive dark burgandy finish that a lot of Mr. Givens' instruments came with.

Because of the "Nashville Connection" and RL Givens' association with Tut Taylor, I don't think I'll ever part with my mando - it's special to me.

----------


## John Rosett

i had a tennessee mandolin that was originally sold "in the white" in the late 70's. the original owner put a dark brown finish on it. it was so long ago that i can't even remember what it sounded like. i sold it to buy a andersen mando in '82.
 mandolooter- that is one sweet lookin' mandolin!
                     john

----------


## mandolooter

I have the original TP that came with it but when I got it, it had a chrome Price on it and the original was in the case...it still is. I got the black one from Mandomedic (Ken C) last year and I have never tried it with the origanal one on it...its just too butt-ugly for my taste and doesn't have the engraving. I'll look for the pic and put it up. I have since changed out my tuners to some gold Schaller w/pearl buttons and its even prettier now...I'll put up an "after" shot too. Its one fine sounding mandolin and what ya can't see in the picture is it has quite a few dings in the top, a few by me but most from previous owners. It was owned by bassist Mark Shatz(sp?) for a while and has his SSN inside. He marked it since it had no other ID #'s. It was also owned by fellow Cafe member "Givensman" he he, who'd a thunk it...that would be quite a stretch huh? I'll look for those pic's and post em later...Im off to a Xmas party/jam at my old neighbors place. Who every reads this have a safe and Merry Xmas and a prosperous New Year...thats what Im hoping for. Need more $$$ to cure this MAS I caught in the "Groupings" thread!

----------


## John Rosett

there is a very interesting tut taylor tennessee A5 on ebay right now. the seller mentions givens.
 does anybody know about this mando?
                    john

----------


## fatt-dad

There's a Givens f-5 in the classifieds as well. . . 

f-d

----------


## mandolooter

Here's that tailpiece pic i forgot to post...

----------


## bud

I have an A3 model #378 4/15/87 when Bob was in Bonners Ferry, Idaho. Great mandolin. Purchased from Greg Boyd last year. Here is the photo from Greg.

----------


## Frank Russell

bud - What sort of inlay, if any, is on the headstock? #My A4 looks very similar. #Frank

----------


## Lee

Frank, is your A4 the new acquisition? What's the difference between an A3, A4 and the "Gibson A5"?

----------


## mandolooter

Bud, thats a beauty! At last years Wintergrass I was at Boyds and was gonna pick that A model he had but someone was looking at it and when I went back it was sold so I never had the chance. Wonder if that was yours? I've played the A6 commemerative model he has and liked the tone but the thing didn't appeal to me visually very much for some reason, maybe the light color. I keep wondering what he'd give me for mine in a trade for a F style, but they all seem to have the skinnier necks than mine so I've never jumped on it yet...maybe at Weiser this year if he still has a F style and i still have some cash or credit!

----------


## bud

I would love to play one of the F's someday. Mine has a pretty skinny neck 1" at the nut. 

Frussell, here is a photo of the headstock. I believe it might be a decal and not inlay. Not for sure. It was described to me as an A3 when I purchased it from Greg Boyd.

----------


## mandolooter

Hi bud, sweet headstock! You think it a decal? #Now that I never heard of before on a Givens but Im no expert, and have only been aware of his work for the few years I've been pickin. I'll admit I've done countless searchs for tidbits of info and photos of his work, my own little Givens Archive per say. #Could ya send me a high res pic of that? I've already saved your other pic. One thing tha I noticed right off the bat was the "extra dot" down on the right side of the initials under the leaf. #Thats the first of those Ive seen unless its a trick of light. A lot of his inlays seem to have a freehanded look to them, and then some have architectural/art deco look that looks like it took some time to come up with. A lot of different looks in the 680+ mandos he built. In the headstocks thread there is one of my all time favorites by any luthier even tho its quite simple in design. I'll post it here.

----------


## mandolooter

Drum roll please, here it is...

----------


## Frank Russell

Mandolooter - I agree, that's one of my favorites. It is the exact same inlay on my A4. Just flashy enough. And yes, some do have decals. I have a friend who has an F which has a decal instead of inlay. Some of the gold-toned floral type decorations are decals. They are still pretty nice looking. Lee - Yes, that's what I ended up with, an A4, made just a few months before he died. Greg Boyd identified it as an A4 over the phone, with a verbal description of inlay, wood and color. He's definitely the Givens go-to guy. I might be paying this one off for a while, but it's worth the wait. I'll sure miss that Old Wave though. bud - thanks for posting the headstock for me. That's what I like about this site, you always get the info you need. Frank

----------


## mandolooter

ditto Frank...I love this place and never fail to find something interesting or informative most every visit.

----------


## addcourt

Mandolooter--That is a great inlay(elegant simplicity)--I like it more than his torch. Would that have been found only on A styles of the early 90s?

----------


## Rob Griffin

This is a story of luck, generosity, and how I have become a happy Givens owner again. In 1978 I bought a Givens A. I'm not sure what model number it is. I sold the mandolin to a friend of mine about 1980. Over the years I've owned a couple of different mandolins but mandolin has not been my main instrument. 

In the last year the mandolin has become more of a passion so a few months ago I bought a very nice Eastman 515. I've been playing it a lot and like it very much but then I saw my friend that I sold the Givens to 25 lears ago. She said she had a Givens mandolin she wanted to sell. I asked if it was the same one I sold her and she said "oh yeah it is". This was just after I bought the Eastman so I didn't really have the funds to buy the Givens and I was sure the price would be more than I could afford anyway. Also one of the really great Mandolin players around here was interested in the Givens so I thought he was going to buy it for sure. Sorry this story is getting a little long but I just can't believe my good fortune.

Last Saturday evening I went to a bluegrass jam night a local coffee place. My friend was there and I asked if the other fellow had bought the Givens. It seems he hadn't even called her back about it. So I asked about the price and it was very affordable as long as the mando was going to a good home and I promised if I ever sold the Givens again I would give right of first refusal to my friend. So long story short is I now own the Givens A I bought back in 1978. 

It is number 131 and is brown burst. The maple is pretty plain but it has a bound fret board and nice inlay in the headstock. The finish is checked all over the top and it has Jesse McReynolds autograph on the face but it sounds just great with a very sweet tone and it plays so easy. Hard to believe I ever let it go. The top is dated and signed under the top but it is pretty hard to read. I can read the date, 8-8-78, there is more than just a signature but I really can't read the rest. Anyway due to the generosity of my friend in not wanting a small fortune for the Givens and the luck of the other guy not buying it I am just thrilled to be a Givens owner again. Anybody want to buy an Eastman? I still can't afford to keep two mandolins so I'll list the Eastman in the classifieds. Sorry for the long post, I hope some of you will have enjoyed the story.

----------

Darwin Gaston, 

KevinM, 

tjmangum

----------


## addcourt

I enjoyed it very much, Rob. Thanks for sharing it. Regards, Mike

----------


## Rob Griffin

Thanks Mike. I should add a big thank you to Petey Mando for starting this topic and to all who have replied. It really inspired me to asked my friend about the Givens last Saturday night. Thanks to all!

----------


## peteymando

Rob sounds like you have a very good friend to let you have the Givens back for what you sold it for in 1980.Enjoyed the story and glad I started the thread that reunited you with the Givens.Earl

----------


## mandolooter

Mike D- Im not really sure what mandos that inlay was put on, I found the pic online and saved it. #If I remember right it was one that Mr Darrow had up for sale here in the classifieds.

rob- great story, kinda like that mando was destined to be yours the whole time.

----------


## Billy Mack

Addcourt - The picture of the inlay that Mandolooter posted looks just like a headstock photo I posted a while back. #It was from my #645 signed 1/1/92. #It is an A4. 

Thanks for the story Rob and congrats!

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Okay, you Givens experts, how do you tell which model you have. Mine is an A, I know that, but I've heard A-2, A-3, A-4, A-5 and A-6. Mine is a brown burst, not very pretty, very plain wood, almost ugly, bound fret-board and bound front and back with an in-laid RLG on the head-stock. It really is butt-ugly. Makes all the pretty Asians sound like two by fours.

----------


## mandolooter

I'll see if I can find/still have the "classification" info G. Boyd either posted or sent to me... I honestly don't recall. If I find it I'll post it. Mine is supposedly an A6 and sounds very similar to yours, is your headstock bound or just the fretboard? If memory serves me right I think fully binded 'cept for hte headstock is a 5. I'll have to stop by the Boutique this summer and compare the 2.

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

The headstock is unbound rosewood veneer, the only pretty piece of wood on the whole box. But she sure does sing pretty.

----------


## Spruce

Here's an odd duck......

Givens 12-string custom mandolin, 4 courses of 3 strings....

Nice workmanship and woods, but what was the person who ordering it thinking?

----------


## Spruce

Nice wood on the back...

Bob would use a lot of unfigured woods in his mandolins, so it was nice to see him pull out the stops on this mandolin....

----------


## John Rosett

bruce-
 i've seen and played another 12-string givens set up the same way. the trick is to tune the middle string of each set to the major third of the other two. it's for playing jimmy bryant style mandolin.
 sorry we missed you when you were out this way.
                     john

----------


## jessboo

bob was the man for sure. it took me more then three years to find a mandolin as good as the givens I supidly trade away. nice 12 string bruce

----------


## dryseptember

Mandoholic,
yours is an A5. from the description. the A3s are unbound, the A5s i have seen are bound W on fretboard and top and back. flat fretboard. some have been radiused later. ugly but beautiful in their own way. Mine is sort of orange where the stain has caused the binding on the top and back to discolor. and i know of a greenish one. A5s also have RLG inlay in the Headstock. A4 are a RLG sticker. the A6s are bound on the headstock as well with BWB binding as are the top and back. And the inlay on the later A6s is the torch inlay. and snowflake fret dots. the fretboard is radiused and a bit narrower at the nut then the A5
F5s are varied, you see Givens with a fern inlay on both rosewood and ebony. there is the Wheat inlay on some and obviously ther are exceptions to all of the above.
thats what i have observed as far as Givens
He was one of the great makers. 
dryseptember
Thats what i know.

----------


## Mace

If there are hundreds of Givens, has anyone started a registry?
I have #275 bought from Elderly a few years back for $1900. Almost consigned it once, in fact I had to retrieve it from a local shipper. Its not going anywhere now.

----------


## Dave Reiner

I have two Givens A-6's, #346 and #362, and really enjoy playing them. #They have a combination of easy playability and fine sound that is great.

I've reluctantly decided to sell #346 since I don't need two of these. #Haven't listed it on the Cafe yet, though.

Dave

----------


## Frank Russell

Matthew - I beg to differ. #I've got an A4, and it has a nice art-deco "R.L. Givens" inlay, sort of cross or star shaped. #Certainly not a sticker. #Bound top and back, unbound radiused fretboard, best playing and sounding mandolin I've ever owned, out of a great many. #There's a picture with the exact same headstock inlay on the first page of this thread. #Mine is a funky-looking greenish brown, some have called it "Sheraton," and it has more flame in the back than many Givens I've seen, about like the 12 string pictured here. #I love it. #Frank

----------


## DryBones

what kind of bracing in the Givens? tone bar or X?

----------


## Potosimando

I have seen quite a few RL Givens mandos over the years and all have been tone-bar braced. #

I have Givens #574, which is an A3, as I understand it--gold decal with no fretboard binding; I recently installed gold/pearl Waverly tuners and a gold Bill-James tailpiece because the old silver tailpiece was rusty, and the tuners tarnised, on an otherwise almost-like-new instrument (a non-player from Seattle had owned #574 since it was new). #I really dig the understated look of this particular instrument (and the A3/A4 in general), but the important thing is that #574's tone is outstanding with lots of pop all over the place, and with lots and lots of equal/strong volume from top to bottom. #I have too many mandolins and "intend" to take this one over to Greg's "someday soon", although it's hard to part with a mandolin that sounds this good.

I also have one of the 30th-Anniversary Givens A6's (#674). #I agree with the person above who said that the blond top doesn't particularly appeal to them, but I cannot imagine #getting rid of this one, as the tonal quality is in a roughly equal class to that of my X-braced Gil 3 (obviously the Gil and #674 don't sound at all alike, but both have a high level of tonal quality that I never expected to have in hand).

----------


## Frank Russell

There's three Givens mandolins in my weekly jam, and all three have unique tone. My friend has an F5 and a killer A6, and was the original owner of my A4. We've had many different mandolins in our circle, but none have really held up to those three in terms of volume and tone. Part of my ongoing mandolin search is finding another mandolin I think sounds and plays as good as my A4. I've had many that were prettier, and more expensive, but none really measured up. The search continues though. Frank

----------


## Mace

I agree. I have had some wonderful mandolins including a Smith Creek, Tucker and Flatiron F5 Artist and for f hole types the one that remains with me is my Givens A5. I wish I could've kept them all.

----------


## dryseptember

frank,
You are absolutly right, tend to spout off like i know what i am talking about. My wife says its so people wont know how full of it I am. I don't know much about A3s or A4s so i don't really know much about them. I have only played one A4 and it had a decal, it could have been an A3 come the think of it. And i have seen one or two for sale occasionally.
Also 
I have see the pic of the inlay that you are talking about. I think that is one of my favorite givens inlays i have seen.

Mace, 
i have started a registry on excel, i will email it to you if you would like. there are about 50 on the list so far. and i can see from reading some of these posts i have some wrong information. 
as far as other builders that come close to Givens tone, i have a A.L. Smart that i really really like, for the very reason that it comes very close to my Givens. 

I am really glad to see this thread alive, i love talking Givens and learning more about his mandolins.
matthew

----------


## tiffyrn

My dear husband got me two very nice mandolins for my birthday this year. They are both A6's. #504 is from 1989, has the most beautiful tone. #600 is from 1991 and is really beautiful as well as sound great, though I think 504 is just a little better sounding. Why did hubby get me two? I've heard some of ya'll talk about MAS and I guess even a banjo player can get it. I'm just the lucky beneficiary.

----------


## Spruce

Here's a shot of 4 Givens taken a few years ago at a music store in Idaho...
Notice the aforementioned 12-string...

Drove by there the other day and the store was gone....

----------


## Potosimando

My Gosh...lots of Givens in one place. For those who might not know, the second mandolin in (the one behind the A3/A4) is a Givens A6, and the the third one in is a 1992 Anniversary A6. Yes, hard to miss the fourth one in as the Givens 12-string. Where in Idaho was that store, Spruce?

----------


## Spruce

Post Falls, just east of Spokane...

You can see it from the interstate. #A great guy named Red ran it, and it was in an old house with a "Vintage Guitars" neon sign on the front. 

I drove by not long ago, and they looked like they were remodeling the house, and the sign was gone. #

Hope Red just sold the house and moved to a better locale... #

----------


## mandolooter

lotta different colored strap buttons on there

----------


## Potosimando

Spruce, what is the serial number and/or manufacture year on your 12-string, if you don't mind my asking--looks a lot like the maple on mine? Thanks.

----------


## mandolooter

just a guess but i don't think Bruce owns it, just seen it and took some pic's...I think I remember him saying that a few years back...

----------


## unclemike

> Just curious how many Givens mandolins are around the Cafe.I will start off, A-6 Ser.#447 Completed 11-29-88


I just purchased a givens A-5 from 1983 #310. I love it!

----------


## unclemike

At first look I wasn't impressed with my A-5 Givens #310, it was pretty unassuming. Then I did a little research, tuned it up, played a little, wow,and brought it home. I'm not letting it go now!

----------


## Nick Triesch

I sold my Givens years ago for a scroll.  One of the worst mistakes I have ever made.   Made the same mistake with a Porsche 356.    Terrible mistake.  Live and learn. Let this be a lesson to all you young folks,   an A type mandolin can be one of the best there ever was.   Nick

----------


## trevor

I think it has become accepted over the last ten years that the difference doesn't come from the scroll.

I have had about 10 Givens through TAMCO, all great, most of them plain. I wish I had kept the first one I had. It was ornery looking and an almost unpleasant green/brown colour. It was responsible for my personal conversion from oval to f hole and sounded as good as any mandolin I have heard..

----------


## Bill Van Liere

More than once I have felt that the best sounding mando at Elderly is a Givens A

----------


## johnsoba

I have #151 A-5. Bought in 1977 or 78. Played hard ever since--rewarding!

Bruce

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I have a Paramount Tenor Banjo with a neck made and inscribed by R.L. Givens for Mike Fay in Dec. 1966.  I got in touch with Mike by email and he had this to say:
Eddie,
The Banjo was ( I think) Leader or Aristocrat model and Bob made the whole neck from the rods up. He was working out of the shop in El Monte operated (?) by Dick Allen (crazy) who still makes guitars. Bob did all his pearl work I believe. Bob was sort of erratic in those days but most of what he did was superlative. He was strange and fun to hang out with as long as you kept a sense of humor. I'm glad it survives although I think it has taken on a bit of corrosion in the metal bits. Somewhere theere is a Plectrum neck for it also by Givens but I recall that it is warped. Too bad. I believe Bob has passed from this world (RIP)
Best, MF

----------


## johnsoba

There are a whole slew of Givenses (?) at The Parlor in KNoxville. After Mt. Airy this week I aim to play them all!

BTW, I've been comparing all sorts of F models of every type to my A5 over the last 30 years because ...well, you know, I grew up thinking that only a scroll was bluegrass. I satisfied my urge and saved $10,000 by buying a F-style kit, building it, making it pretty, then putting it away so I can get back to the punchy, poppy, dry, woody sound of the Givens

----------


## Fishel

I've owned Givens #177 (darkburst, unbound head, white bound neck & body [top & back]) literally since the day the finish dried in the winter of 1979 or '80. As I recall, I paid $650.00 for it (dealers' price). It sounds great; I played it for years in a bluegrass band, and boy did those rhythm chops ever BARK! I now use Flattops on it (FT74) - love the sound, and the tone lasts a long time. Since instruments are to use, I made alterations (added a pickguard, cut off the unusable top few frets that got in the way of my picking, swapped out the tuners for ones that work). Unfortunately, I've also added an awful lot of "character" to the finish! When I first got it, I hated the fat frets, but I have to say, after over 30 years of playing, I've only had them stoned maybe a couple of times - never replaced. I guess it's a keeper!

----------


## ioper8

Givens A6 #352. Beckons me like a Siren every time I walk in the door.

----------


## ioper8

Started a Givens fan page in the social groups section here.  Please feel free to contribute any stories.

----------


## Stephen Lind

and now we find a couple of the above mentioned Givens previously? owned by "Red" for sale in the emporium
I'd love to try that 12 string

----------


## Mike Thomas

> Post Falls, just east of Spokane...
> 
> You can see it from the interstate. #A great guy named Red ran it, and it was in an old house with a "Vintage Guitars" neon sign on the front. 
> 
> I drove by not long ago, and they looked like they were remodeling the house, and the sign was gone. #
> 
> Hope Red just sold the house and moved to a better locale... #


I remember that place.  He also bought and sold used guns.  I played every Givens he had.  Nice old fella, and quite a trader.
If anyone has a good sounding aA they'd like to trade for teens Gibson mandola, mandolin, cash combo, let me know.

----------


## Bruce Clausen

> I now use Flattops on it (FT74) - love the sound, and the tone lasts a long time. Since instruments are to use, I made alterations (added a pickguard, cut off the unusable top few frets that got in the way of my picking, swapped out the tuners for ones that work).


Good attitude.  I find the 24-fret fingerboard a nuisance but haven't done anything about it.  And I'd be glad to have a fingerrest. Mine is from 1981 or so.  It came to me just a few years ago, but in virtually new condition.  Had barely been played, but it's getting lots of playing now.  Good dense sound with great projection, and the Flattops suit it well.  The original tuners seem fine, though corroded from many years spent a few blocks from the ocean.

----------


## Rick Purcell

Greetings, I have # 233, an A style. This one is currently left handed but side markers on both sides of the neck indicate it was probably a righty to begin with. Single bound body and fretboard, unbound peghead, flat FB with 24 smaller size frets. No tuner post bushings and the vine like RLG inlay between the posts. Plays and sounds wonderful; its woody, focused, warm, and balanced, and records well. One of the best lefties I have played. I got her from G. Boyd about 8 yrs ago. I like the way it sounds with the J74's, but only after about a week or so.

----------


## Fishel

Interestingly, the original tuners on my A (#177) were NOT Schallers, which I think he started using right after that. They were some bushing-free brand with about a 1,000-to-1 gear ratio, but wouldn't stay in tune. Swapped them out for Schallers, but...the spacing of the holes was just a little off. After 30 years of the tuners not quite fitting right, they started making real trouble, so we replaced them. Apparently, the only good tuners that fit that weird spacing tune backwards! I found it not nearly as hard to get used to as I'd expected.

----------


## lenf12

Hi Fishel, I sent you a PM. Good to hear from you again. Mando content - I too have been using the D'Addario FT-74s for many years on my Gibson (also starts with the letter G) mandolins. - 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Fishel

Hey, Lenny -

Yeah, I think those FTs are just great. Warm, mellow, punchy enough, and long lasting tone. I thought I'd like them on my Gibson guitar, too, but I didn't. It's all very instrument-and-player-specific.

----------


## mandomurph

I have #546, an A3 built in 1990.  Great sound and playability.  The most comfortable to play of my 6 mandolins.  Has a steeper neck angle than the others. Had trouble with the bridge leaning forward all the time. Finally got a higher saddle and the problem is gone.I love this little booger. Always get asked what kind it is and get lots of compliments on the sound.  I have flatwound 74's on it now.  Nice warm tone.  Very versatile.  It's my go to mando for festivals where different types of music are played. I'll never let it go.

----------


## Dave Reiner

I have two A-6s.  I play #362 out a lot - it's very versatile and sounds excellent across bluegrass, Irish, oldtime, and swing.  Also have #674 in mint shape.

Dave

----------


## Bobble

I have been offline for a while, but I have Givens 171 from 78. A5 bound fretboard, body inlayed RLG signed top. Heavy checked and plenty of dings from playing. Burst back and necke with brown top. Grovers, Allen tailpiece and an armrest.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I just recently got a Givens F5 - #379 4/16/1987.  Has that "Wheat" motif on the headstock.  I've had some mighty fine mandolins, but this the only one that has the WOW factor.  The Nut is 1"...

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Spruce

> I've had some mighty fine mandolins, but this the only one that has the WOW factor.


Yeah, +1...
Super nice-sounding instrument...

----------


## Bill Hamilton

I've owned #631, a 1992 A6, for about a year and a half and really enjoy it.  It's got strong mids, nice sparkly highs, and a chop that really wallops.  A previous owner had this one black topped at some point, and though not original, I dig it.

----------


## Perry Babasin

Andrew Marlin from Mandolin Orange plays one. An old A model...

----------


## Don Julin

Nice find Eddie! Last time a saw you I was playing a Givens F5 with the wheat inlay.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I bought a new Givens F5, #120, in 1978. I traded in to Greg Boyd in 2003 where Chad Fadely bought it. A few years ago it turned up in the cafe classified, for sale by a fellow in Florida, Doug Bates if I remember correctly. Out of curiosity, I'd be interested to know where it is now. If anybody on the list has it or knows of it, I love to hear from them.

----------


## BBarton

I owned a Givens A-style #215 (1981, I think) for roughly 15 years. From dryseptember's description, it was an A5, and it was in near mint condition save one small ding in the top. I purchased it used from a Eugene OR music shop in about 1985. For some bizarre reason (probably before I was aware of the hype and mystique surrounding Givens mandolins!), I eventually sold it. It later showed up on the Cafe listed by someone else, so it changed hands at least a couple of times. Always wondered where it went. It was a good mandolin, but IMHO for my genre (not bluegrass), not a great one (MUCH prefer my Passernig A5!), although it was quite loud.

----------


## atbuckner21

Hey guys, I have a 1976 Ode A5. Does that count for me to join the group? Lol  :Smile:

----------


## Perry Babasin

Ode mandolins were made by R.L. Givens in Tut Taylor's shop... Mega-mojo imho... How does it sound?

----------


## atbuckner21

It sounds amazing!!!  :Smile:  Is that an Eastman in your Avatar pic? The cool part about the Ode is that it has such a pure sound, it sounds like a modern mandolin.  :Smile:

----------


## Perry Babasin

My Avatar is a "The Loar" 600 that I revoiced and refinished over a year ago...

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-to-a-blacktop

I bought the thing as a derelict on ebay and re-made it...

----------


## atbuckner21

Man, great job. I love what you have done with it! I bet it sounds great  :Smile:  It's amazing what a little work and care will do for an instrument.  :Smile:

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## Perry Babasin

I really love the sound that Andrew Marlin was getting from his Givens. He's moved on to another mandolin now but man the tone he got out of that Givens was awesome!!

----------


## atbuckner21

Thanks for sharing this. It's so nice to see a Givens played. I love the signature design elements that the Ode shares with the later Givens mandolins.  :Smile:

----------


## Perry Babasin

I dug this video out because I suspect that, from the look and history of yours, the sound and tone potential is probably similar. Andrew's was a very early Givens. I saw your picture in the other thread! Cheers!

----------


## atbuckner21

Thanks so much  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Teak

I am the one and only owner of a Givens A-5 made in 1979, #179. I'll have to post a video some day, the sound is better now than it was 30 years ago.

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## barney 59

> Hey guys, I have a 1976 Ode A5. Does that count for me to join the group? Lol


Good question actually. Bob Givens was definitely the designer of the Ode. Bob partnered with Tut Taylor --I don't think it was in Bob's nature to work FOR anyone.  They purchased the old Grammer factory together in Nashville and the Ode was an attempt to make an inexpensive production mandolin and they landed a contract with Baldwin. During the production of the "Ode" Givens was also making his own Givens mandolins. The partnership only lasted a few months-- money started to disappear and not by Bob so Bob, under cover of night  it's been reported, grabbed his jigs and equipment and split for the Coast thereby ending the "partnership". So how much of Bob's hand is involved in an Ode?  ----????

----------

atbuckner21

----------


## Victor Daniel

I own Givens #404. It is an Shereton Brown A-3 from 1988. I bought it on consignment from Elderly about 5 years ago. I know it was also once at Greg Boyd's as I found it in his archives. It is a great mandolin. Very responsive, loud with a fantastic dry woody chop.

----------


## Teak

Oops, actually the number is 176, not 179.  (I was going by memory and too lazy to look through the f-hole.)

----------


## tiltman

Hey There,

Really cool to find this thread! I was looking into the history of Givens mandolin - it lead me back to the Mandolin Cafe'! Imagine that!

I have had Givens #131 for several years now. I got it from Mandomutt in North Carolina who had acquired it from the Mandolin Store (I think I have that right...it's been a few years). Just as described, not the best looking mandolin but boy does it have tone. I would describe it as a very focused tone. Straight ahead, no overtones or anything, just punchy and straight ahead. I think it was built in the late '70s.

I just acquired #631 - the black topped mando pictured above. Kind of cool to see how things had changed exactly 500 mandolins later...this one was built in '92.  We are still getting to know each other. It has much prettier wood used on the back and sides - see above, really beautiful. A more complex tone, prettier, but still very punchy in the midrange. The action is low and it sounds and plays great. I tend to play fairly hard and like to have a higher action so I'm going to adjust it a bit when I have some time. Just really enjoy playing it.

That's all for now. Just wanted to let previous owners of these two fine mandolins know that they have found a good home.

Kirk Miller
Portland, OR

----------

Teak

----------


## meow-n-dolin

I have #533.

----------


## Willie Poole

It is my understanding that Givens just supervised the building of the Ode`s but not actually building them himself, said to be built from the specs of the one and only Gibson A-5 signed by Loar...I owned one and the finish was way too thick and it took some time to get it thin enough for the mandolin to sound good, they seem to project more that the player thinks they are.....I sold mine to a lady in Texas that was thrilled to get it, she may have known something that i didn`t....

      Willie

----------


## Steve Johnston

I know it's been a while since anyone posted on this thread, but I thought I'd add my Givens to the list. I own an A4, #634, it's dated 2/13/92. I bought it new from Greg Boyd. It's a great instrument. Recently had it set up by Will Kimble. He replaced the nut and refit the bridge.

----------


## Teak

> I know it's been a while since anyone posted on this thread, but I thought I'd add my Givens to the list. I own an A4, #634, it's dated 2/13/92. I bought it new from Greg Boyd. It's a great instrument. Recently had it set up by Will Kimble. He replaced the nut and refit the bridge.


A4? Could you post a picture, please? I didn't know that Bob made an A4 version so would like to see what they look like. Thanks.

----------


## Steve Johnston

> I have #645 signed 1/1/92. It is an A4.


Older post, but I thought Id respond.

I have Givens A4 #634 dated 2/13/92. I think its interesting that the dates and sequential numbers dont align with your A4.

----------


## Steve Johnston

aaa

----------


## lloving

I also know this is an old thread but I thought it would be of interest to know where this R. L. Givens A6 is now. It is in my possession here in Virginia. Just acquired from Greg Boyd in Missoula.

----------

James Vwaal

----------


## James Vwaal

> I also know this is an old thread but I thought it would be of interest to know where this R. L. Givens A6 is now. It is in my possession here in Virginia. Just acquired from Greg Boyd in Missoula.


Are you talking about #614? Take a look at the serial number written on the inside of the back and visible through a sound hole. This thread started with the original poster talking about #447, so it isn't clear to which mandolin you are referring.

https://gregboyd.com/product/1991-givens-a-6-mandolin/

----------

